# imesh spyware



## Anonymous (11 April 2002)

Hab das Programm imesh am Rechner ghabt und deinstalliert . Danach Spyware mit Ad-aware entfernt . Scheinbar...  denn bei dem nächsten Start vom Computer und neuerlicher Suche von Ad- Aware  findet es die selbe spyware wieder ...  :x 
Wie kann ich den scheiß entgüldig entfernen ...?


----------



## Heiko (11 April 2002)

Schau Dir mal bitte die Tips auf dialerhilfe.de zum Entfernen von automatischen Popups und Dialern an.
Die Mechanismen sind vermutlich die gleichen.


----------



## Anonymous (11 April 2002)

Danke . Ich hab aber jetzt doch die etwas brutalere Methode verwendet.....   
Systemwiederherstellung ..... und das Proplem is gelöst...


----------



## Hotline-Dödel (27 Mai 2002)

*Spyware entfernen*

die Spyware in iMesh und Co. muss man nicht unbedingt entfernen. Mit einem kleinen Trick lässt sich die Sache ganz einfach umgehen.

Alle Interessierten sollten sich das einmal durchlesen:

http://www.mp3-world.net/d/workshop/filesharing/kazaalite/host.shtml


PS: die Vorgehensweise ist zwar für das Proggie Kazaa, aber die in der Hostdatei eingetragenen Server werden ebenfalls von iMesh benutzt.


----------

